# 2/24/18 bay hippie outfitters



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Nick Duey?s group fought 20 mph winds and limits of redfish yesterday ! 2018 fishing season is here so give us a call to get on the books !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

